# Maple Burl and Alumilite Bowl



## wayneryan65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Bowl is 4" in diameter x 3" tall. Cast blank by Me with PR resin which I hate for making bowl blanks out of. I prefer Alumilite but was all out at the time


----------



## mdl7070 (Jan 27, 2014)

very nice work and love the pour job


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 27, 2014)

You're knocking out of the park Wayne! Once again, beautiful.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jan 27, 2014)

It came out really beautiful. The colors and figures are eye catching, very attractive and the finish is awesome. Great job!


----------



## BSea (Jan 27, 2014)

That's reall nice.  Do you have any before pictures?


----------



## Bob Wemm (Jan 28, 2014)

Wayne, that is a spectacular pour. Just love it. Did you pour both colors at the same time, like 1 color in each hand???

Thanks for showing.
Bob.


----------



## wayneryan65 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Blank Picture*

Here is the before and after


----------



## wayneryan65 (Jan 28, 2014)

No Bob I poured the Red first and then the teal. I have better results on large pours when I do it this way. They tend to muttle together too much when you pour them simentaneously.


----------

